# Firmware Build 2018.26.2 6341863 (7/25/18)



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Only a single install so far on an XP100D but we’re expecting an update to 26.1 that seems to have stopped distribution. Maybe this is the one?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> Only a single install so far on an XP100D but we're expecting an update to 26.1 that seems to have stopped distribution. Maybe this is the one?


Installs picked up but still only X's so far


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Quick question about Teslafi, do they see and report the software on download or at/after an install? I figure it has to be the latter right? So that could explain why there is a straggler or two like the 26.1 showing installed today. Could have downloaded a day or two ago and deferred for install. 24.8 could be in the same boat, but @SoFlaModel3 you were expecting that yesterday. I think @LUXMAN just got that as well yesterday, but is not on TeslaFi.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

GDN said:


> Quick question about Teslafi, do they see and report the software on download or at/after an install? I figure it has to be the latter right? So that could explain why there is a straggler or two like the 26.1 showing installed today. Could have downloaded a day or two ago and deferred for install. 24.8 could be in the same boat, but @SoFlaModel3 you were expecting that yesterday. I think @LUXMAN just got that as well yesterday, but is not on TeslaFi.


It's my understanding that TeslaFi scrapes the installed FW version from the API stream so it would only show the active version installed.

An interesting note about this version is that it is only being installed on international S/X cars thus far. I recall a similar release several versions ago that was only installed on international S/X cars and it never made it stateside or on Model 3s. Maybe we need to wait for a different update....


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)




----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

GDN said:


> Quick question about Teslafi, do they see and report the software on download or at/after an install? I figure it has to be the latter right? So that could explain why there is a straggler or two like the 26.1 showing installed today. Could have downloaded a day or two ago and deferred for install. 24.8 could be in the same boat, but @SoFlaModel3 you were expecting that yesterday. I think @LUXMAN just got that as well yesterday, but is not on TeslaFi.


Just to confirm what @Brokedoc said, TeslaFi didn't update until I installed 24.8.


----------



## JeopardE (Mar 24, 2018)

Posted in the other thread -- my coworker got 26.2 yesterday. He just took delivery last week too.


----------



## dhm (Jul 25, 2018)

Your friend got 26.2 on his model 3?


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Interesting note. This version was just installed on 2 U.S. Model Xs so perhaps the installation base is expanding but .26 installs are still going strong and installed on 64% of S/Xs.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Title updated. @JOUL3S confirmed installation of this version on a Model 3 yesterday.

https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...26-1-62e5afa-7-20-18.7786/page-14#post-129569


----------

